# Keeping Riccia on driftwood



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I have been growing riccia on driftwood for a while now, but would like to get some input from you guys. It seems that no matter how well the riccia is growing and no matter how much I keep it trimmed, it ALWAYS manages to come free of the hair netting.

How do you guys keep it attached? Or do you all do what I do and redo it about every three to four months???

THANKS


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Holding down riccia*

jdigiorgio

I first try fishing line and a hair net and the best out come was 6 months for me before it starts to come off the driftwood.
The best way I found that works for me without removing the driftwood is to tie java moss on first. Give the moss time to attach than let the riccia freely attach on the moss. That way if the riccia floats up than stick some on again.

Ken


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Riccia is a fast growing plant. The problem with it is that as it grows, the parts that are tied down will be shaded. They will eventually die away and the result is that the riccia will come loose.

Amano deals with this in several ways. He first ties it down using monofilament line. He will also plant hair grass in between the riccia and tie the hair grass blades in order to form a mat over the riccia. He then trims religiously in order to keep the riccia from shading itself.

I hope that helps.


----------

